# Solar system



## Christwf (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello everyone I am looking at building a small little Solar system at my home. Can some one please help me out. I need to know what I need to do a little start up system. I would also like to make a windmill also for my system. Just looking for maybe a list and maybe a how to


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

The Chinese are now flooding our market with solar panels at less than a dollar a watt retail. search online or try Buy Solar Panels Online for Home | Solar Power Inverter | Residential Solar Panel at Wholesale Price or my favorite : simpleray,com. use golf cart batteries and get a maximum power point tracking charge controller (MPPT) an inverter to run ac loads and if you have a well, a 120 to 240 volt 2kva transformer to keep the water flowing. Start with a 12V system and get some 12 volt LED lights. I stayed with 12V while most people now use 24 or 48V systems. I have been playing with mine for 20 years and now have 1000W of solar panels and am on my third set of batteries.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

I think I am going to set up a system for my well pump and see if t works well enough for my needs.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Cygnus said:


> I think I am going to set up a system for my well pump and see if t works well enough for my needs.


I really have to get some photos and how to's for you all on this out here on the forum.


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

Cygnus said:


> I think I am going to set up a system for my well pump and see if t works well enough for my needs.


I think I am going to do the same.

We just bought a house in the "boonies", my wife has yet to experience a power outage and has not thought about when the power goes off what pumps the water. I am trying to figure a way to break it to her. lol


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

I have priced a simple system out at 500.00 or so. My pump just happens to be on its own meter so I know my exact cost per month. It is right at 25 dollars. So this will pay for itself in less than 2 years.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

What size motor is your pump ? I cannot figure out any way that you are going to put in any kind of solar system to run any kind of motor for about $500.00 Prehaps you can explain it to me a little further please !


----------

